# NFs Easter Egg Hunt



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Welcome to Naruto Forums official Easter Egg Hunt! The Easter Wolf has come around this year and hidden eggs all across the forum, now it's on you to find them!

_*The Eggs:*_


*The Treats:*
Big Avatar • HTML • Sparkles (3 Months) x100 Eggs
Big Avatar • HTML (3 Months) • 300k Rep x90 Eggs
HTML • Sparkles (3 Months) • 300k Rep x80 Eggs
Big Avatar • HTML • Sparkles (2 Months) x70 Eggs
Big Avatar • HTML (2 Months) • 200k Rep x60 Eggs
HTML • Sparkles (2 Months) • 200k  Rep x50 Eggs
Big Avatar • HTML • Sparkles (1 Month) x40 Eggs
Big Avatar • HTML (1 Month) • 100k Rep x30 Eggs
HTML • Sparkles (1 Month) • 100k Rep x20 Eggs
*Note*: _You can only get 1 Treat, so choose (and hunt) wisely.
_
*How To Play:*
Eggs are hidden in threads between *2017-Present Day*
They can be found in the following sections (_sub-sections are excluded unless listed below_)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Konoha Times
Questions & Complaints
House of Uzumaki
New Leaf
The Promised Neverland
Black Clover
The NF Cafe
Whole Nine Yards
Arcade
Konoha Theatre
The Blender
Mafia



Occasional Riddles and Hints will be given to guide you to an egg
To have your findings confirmed make a thread  and post everything you find there (link to post/thread)
No posting locations to eggs outside of your submission thread
Event lasts from now until the 10th of April at 8AM (UTC)

*Happy Hunting! *​

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2018)

Yay! Let the hunting begin


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

i m in


----------



## Ignition (Mar 30, 2018)

I just hope they aren't hidden inside spoilers.


----------



## Island (Mar 30, 2018)

Now to figure out how to reverse image search the forum for those eggs. Easy peasy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Island said:


> Now to figure out how to reverse image search the forum for those eggs. Easy peasy.


I already thought of that, each egg is a unique URL.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 30, 2018)

Island said:


> Now to figure out how to reverse image search the forum for those eggs. Easy peasy.


tried that the only search reasult that shows up is this thread itself


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Anime said:


> Happy hunting everyone!



Why'd you change your name?


----------



## NW (Mar 30, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy hunting ~


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2018)

All chocolate found goes to me btw.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

I've found three eggs so far. 

Bow down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2018)

Testing your detective skills, Zatch


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Testing your detective skills, Zatch



5 down.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why'd you change your name?


Cuz I like to draw, btw I found and egg too yay!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Found eight in total.

Time for a break.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2018)

Im to lazy to even look.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Through looking for the eggs I found out wolf hates eggs Teehee..


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

Why are we only celebrating this Christian holiday? And isn't the host of this contest European, a continent undergoing an influx of anti-semitism? Coupled with a super moderator whose name is Father Bacon, a known pastor, I feel as though this forum is taking a nefarious turn. Please report back, as the German authorities will not tolerate this perfidious trend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey he is just trying to give you guys some fun.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Hey he is just trying to give you guys some fun.


Looking for easter eggs within a year´s worth of content is not as fun as I thought, some clues would be nice haha


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2018)

Anime said:


> Looking for easter eggs within a year´s worth of content is not as fun as I thought, some clues would be nice haha



Im sorry i cant help you there.


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Im sorry i cant help you there.


I´m just jokin its part of effort right?


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

3 hours of looking just to find 1 egg and then  no luck, Benedict found 8 in only 20 minutes. Even tho we were told where to look there´s too many threads to even be worth the time to look for sorry I´m out of the game and going back to drawing instead teehee.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 30, 2018)

4 
How many eggs are there in total?


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> 4
> How many eggs are there in total?


I wanna help you both understand and see for yourself to know if its worth the prize or nah, You need to find 20 eggs and thats just the lowest tier prize, you get sparkles for a limited amt of time, for more info give a quick read to the first post on this thread, with time there will be more dispersed eggs maybe to level up te playing field.


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

The biggest prize alone takes up a 100 eggs, that would be your answer, there is a 100 eggs from the looks of it, you only get to pick one prize depending on how many eggs you collected, happy hunting!


----------



## Kira Yagami (Mar 30, 2018)

Anime said:


> The biggest prize alone takes up a 100 eggs, that would be your answer, there is a 100 eggs from the looks of it, you only get to pick one prize depending on how many eggs you collected, happy hunting!


Oh,Sounds fun


----------



## Yin (Mar 30, 2018)

Kira Yagami said:


> Oh,Sounds fun


I gained a headache from it and only managed to find one egg, keep up the spirit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Mar 30, 2018)

Imagine someone having the time to check thousand of threads and scrolling through a shit ton of pages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Mar 30, 2018)

to much work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> I already thought of that, each egg is a unique URL.


you fiend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 30, 2018)

15 eggs thus far. I will sell them to the highest bidder.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2018)

tfw people only started caring about the Easter Egg hunt when I stopped running it.


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

meh i tried and failed time to give up i dont have time for it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

that post was anything but optimistic zatch

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 31, 2018)

Avito said:


> meh i tried and failed time to give up i dont have time for it



I found 15 eggs in 10 minutes total.


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I found 15 eggs in 10 minutes total.


dont brag

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #1 (Mar 31, 2018)

*And God said, let there be hints: and there was a hint.
On the first day a great struggle for supremacy occured 
On the second day the tinfoil sold out
On the third day carebears cared and ragers raged 
On the fourth day grief rained down on all
On the fifth day everything ended 
On the sixth day the waiting began 
On the seventh day insanity bred and the waiting persisted
Truly the creation of a mad world. *​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 31, 2018)

Hints are supposed to help 

I only found one so far. This is not my forté. GG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Avito (Mar 31, 2018)

Bontamago said:


> Hints are supposed to help
> 
> I only found one so far. This is not my forté. GG


Lol I get it your name has tomago in it for egg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *And God said, let there be hints: and there was a hint.
> On the first day a great struggle for supremacy occured
> On the second day the tinfoil sold out
> On the third day carebears cared and ragers raged
> ...


The font color you have chosen is outstanding.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2018)

Haven't started my hunt yet, but I feel it's going to be quite a challenge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2018)

Also, shouldn't this thread be put on the front page together with RP contest and such?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *And God said, let there be hints: and there was a hint.
> On the first day a great struggle for supremacy occured
> On the second day the tinfoil sold out
> On the third day carebears cared and ragers raged
> ...

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Yin (Mar 31, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Imagine someone having the time to check thousand of threads and scrolling through a shit ton of pages


I did and it wasn´t worth scrolling down for em, Then I thought to myself the following image bellow.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *And God said, let there be hints: and there was a hint.
> On the first day a great struggle for supremacy occured
> On the second day the tinfoil sold out
> On the third day carebears cared and ragers raged
> ...



Goddammit are you cosplaying as the Riddler?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *On the fourth day grief rained down on all
> On the fifth day everything ended *​



You know I was thinking maybe this is on the fourth and fifth page of some Invasion of Pain arc discussion. But then again, are Easter Wolves really capable of that level of cognition?


----------



## Katou (Apr 1, 2018)

Bonta has 5 eggs in his avy.. does that count?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2018)

I just posted, so add another 5 to your list

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #2 (Apr 1, 2018)

*Once I thot I knew ye, but alas I knew ye knot.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *Once I thot I knew ye, but alas I knew ye knot.*​


I get this clue!
*makes a beeline for @Fusion's profile*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *Once I thot I knew ye, but alas I knew ye knot.*​



That poor bunny.


----------



## Dante (Apr 1, 2018)

hahaha nice try guys

but you ain't fooling me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Easter Wolf said:


> *Once I thot I knew ye, but alas I knew ye knot.*​


so in other words, all the women in the world have eggs

plus some of them are thots............

huh so we're supposed to look inside women 


I got it  


*Spoiler*: __ 



In b4 female NF'rs murder me

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 1, 2018)

How lewd, Dean 

And yeah, do Bonta's eggs count? I would even hold them in my hands if I need to

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> How lewd, Dean
> 
> And yeah, do Bonta's eggs count? I would even hold them in my hands if I need to


I'm not lewd 

You're lewd

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm not lewd
> 
> You're lewd


While this is absolutely true, it doesn't mean you're not, especially after that comment of yours

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2018)

Nataly said:


> How lewd, Dean
> 
> And yeah, do Bonta's eggs count? I would even hold them in my hands if I need to


So that no one else takes them, you should hold on to them anyway


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2018)

Bontamago said:


> So that no one else takes them, you should hold on to them anyway


I'm officially in possession of Bonta's eggs, he doesn't mind, and neither do I, of course. I'll take care of them and protect them


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #3 (Apr 2, 2018)

nakama forum iz no gut, natoko only option  ​


----------



## Alaude (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to get better at making hints

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Alaude said:


> You need to get better at making hints



I've gotten every hint so far. >_>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alaude (Apr 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've gotten every hint so far. >_>


Then I just need to get better at understanding the hints

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I'm officially in possession of Bonta's eggs, he doesn't mind, and neither do I, of course. I'll take care of them and protect them


Officially in possession huh? And here I thought we were just being naughty.

Free frappucinos for all because apparently I've just become super whipped .


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I've gotten every hint so far. >_>


You are aware we are the best friends ever, right

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> You are aware we are the best friends ever, right



Is that why I never hear from you ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

so insulting smh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> so insulting smh



That's what you get for trying to get me to help you find eggs.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

but see, I know I don't even have to tag you, this is how good I know you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> but see, I know I don't even have to tag you, this is how good I know you



You quoted me though, which has the same effect as tagging me. 

How is your egg hunt going ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

Not any time after that tho 

it's ok


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Not any time after that tho
> 
> it's ok



True. I get an alert when someone posts in here. 

Have you gotten past 10 eggs yet ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

iunno i can't count you know that


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> iunno i can't count you know that



True. 

Need any help finding eggs ?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

No.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> No.



No help it is then.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 2, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> No help it is then.


I need help sir


----------



## Catamount (Apr 2, 2018)

No.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yin (Apr 2, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> That poor bunny.


How to make the gif not harmful, no worries Stephanie the cute bunny is just using Ultra Instinct teehee!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 2, 2018)

To get the hints you need to think like

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marvel (Apr 2, 2018)

I don’t understand the hints.

Rest


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> I don’t understand the hints.
> 
> Rest



In your case that's understandable. 
You'd have to be familiar with the sections the eggs are in.


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #4 (Apr 3, 2018)

_...awaiting Moderator Approval..._​


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

That was the easiest hint.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> _...awaiting Moderator Approval..._​


I swear I shall thrash you within an inch of your life for this contest


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #5 (Apr 3, 2018)

*This is a story all about how
My life got flip-turned upside down
And I liked to take a minute so count on stayin
As I tell you how I became the prince of all Saiyans

On planet Vegeta I was born and raised
The battlefield was where I spent most of my days
Maxing my power, and training all cool
And all blasting some weaklings outside of the school

When a couple of Tuffles who were up to no good
Starting' makin'g trouble in my neighborhood
I blew up one small planet and my dad just scold
He said you're movin' in with Frieza and the mighty King Cold

I whistled for a pod and when it came near
The general was big and had a patch for his hair
If anything I can say this Saiyan was bold
But I thought now forget it yo Nappa to Cold

I pulled up to the mothership sensing his power*
_*Ol Frieza was short but he stood out like a tower*_
*I looked at my planet, well I hope they're all prayin
cuz I'm not sure how long I'll be the Prince of all Saiyans*​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

@Alaude @Avalon how many eggs do you guys have


----------



## Nataly (Apr 3, 2018)

So after the event is over, WW will have to go back and delete all those eggs from all those threads 0_0


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 3, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *This is a story all about how
> My life got flip-turned upside down
> And I liked to take a minute so count on stayin
> As I tell you how I became the prince of all Saiyans
> ...


this seems to be straightforward, or is it a trap


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> this seems to be straightforward, or is it a trap



I tried looking through one DB mafia game and didn't find any. tell me if you have better luck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #6 (Apr 4, 2018)

​

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #7 (Apr 4, 2018)

5,9,7,7,3,7,4,44,3,3,5,3​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #8 (Apr 5, 2018)

​


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

why don't we discuss those hints, it is not forbidden 
I mean is it Naruto section and some full ot amazement discussion who is the strongest Akatsuki or what


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

for fucks saake what is wrong with you naruto loving people, why the section is full of "the saddest smth" threads
isn't life difficult enough
can't you just laugh or iunno
shit scary, not going there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Can we for a moment appreciate that akatsuki picture, it looks totally great

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

looks gay and dead


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Catamount said:


> why don't we discuss those hints, it is not forbidden


Indeed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

The akatsuki hint is straight forward, the fried eggs and the two people blowing the dice, yeah I'd like yall to explain that


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> The akatsuki hint is straight forward, the fried eggs and the two people blowing the dice, yeah I'd like yall to explain that


Iunno, arcade or mafia as for dice
and those happy idiots pointing to somewhere, maybe some contests

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> The akatsuki hint is straight forward, the fried eggs and the two people blowing the dice, yeah I'd like yall to explain that



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

thought so but tbh idea of going through all the shitposting does not amuse me


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

The dice one is in the CB 

Was quite the "event" we had not long ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The dice one is in the CB
> 
> Was quite the "event" we had not long ago



Lol no.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

the 3 gifs + the numbers are confusing me tbh, not sure if that hint is also in the CB


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Lol no.



Then why did I found an egg


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Then why did I found an egg



Because hint #3 is that thread. 

Unless you're talking about a different event.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> the 3 gifs + the numbers are confusing me tbh, not sure if that hint is also in the CB



That's just a breakdown of how many eggs there are in each section lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Because hint #3 is that thread.
> 
> Unless you're talking about a different event.



I have actually not searched for that one yet, lmao kinda missed it 

"Event" as in a mad person took the time and had some fun feeding a group of persons with entertainment

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That's just a breakdown of how many eggs there are in each section lol.



This is very informative

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have actually not searched for that one yet, lmao kinda missed it
> 
> "Event" as in a mad person took the time and had some fun feeding a group of persons with entertainment



> mad person

We have several hundreds of those on here.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > mad person
> 
> We have several hundreds of those on here.



One of them sticks out the most though  

A certain someone who was part of hint #1, thread was quiet the event too


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> One of them sticks out the most though
> 
> A certain someone who was part of hint #1, thread was quiet the event too



I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

The CB has apparently 44 eggs ... what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The CB has apparently 44 eggs ... what



How many eggs have you found so far ?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> How many eggs have you found so far ?



A lot...  idk, stoped counting at 20


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> A lot...  idk, stoped counting at 20



Impressive.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> The dice one is in the CB
> 
> Was quite the "event" we had not long ago





Mr. Waffles said:


> That's just a breakdown of how many eggs there are in each section lol.





Underworld Broker said:


> I have actually not searched for that one yet, lmao kinda missed it
> 
> "Event" as in a mad person took the time and had some fun feeding a group of persons with entertainment


Thanks for the hints all. 



Underworld Broker said:


> The CB has apparently 44 eggs ... what




This is so unfair, I was so unfamiliar in that place

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> This is so unfair, I was so unfamiliar in that place



I think hint #4 has 3 eggs in the thread, if you get the hint you'll have quiet a few more eggs, hehe

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I think hint #4 has 3 eggs in the thread, if you get the hint you'll have quiet a few more eggs, hehe


Thanks, I already cracked #4 though

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thanks, I already cracked #4 though



Just sayin, maybe someone needs some help on that one

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #9 & #10 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Hint #9*



---
*Hint #10*

#1; 11
#2; 3
#3; 2
#4; 3
#5; 1
#6; 1
#7; 0
#8; 1
#9; 2
#10; 0 
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 5, 2018)

Help me!


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Help me!



I just found like 20 today

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I just found like 20 today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 5, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


>



How many have you found?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 5, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> How many have you found?


2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


>



Thread of hint #1 has quiet a lot of eggs I think

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Thread of hint #1 has quiet a lot of eggs I think


What’s that thread??


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> What’s that thread??



Don't think I can say it, but I hinted it in previous posts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 5, 2018)

all over. Guessing a hint always makes slightly worried about own sanity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 7, 2018)

New hint when?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2018)

Easter wolf slacking


----------



## Nataly (Apr 7, 2018)

He is thinking hard about next hint
or hardly thinking


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #11 (Apr 8, 2018)

7x / 3 =
3(2 - 3x) / 2+5x / 8


Latter  does matter.​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 8, 2018)

You can't be serious


----------



## Marvel (Apr 8, 2018)

Still only have 2 eggs and have not understood any hunts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Wat


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

> people not getting the hint(s)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

We should discuss that hint lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok, hint hints the Black Clover section 

Fuck the hint, Just search everywhere in there, the section itself is not that big


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> We should discuss that hint lol





Haruka Katana said:


> Ok, hint hints the Black Clover section
> 
> Fuck the hint, Just search everywhere in there, the section itself is not that big





There are 7 eggs in that section.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Can a kind soul help me with this hint?  I still have no idea whats this. 


White Wolf said:


> nakama forum iz no gut, natoko only option ​


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Can a kind soul help me with this hint?  I still have no idea whats this.



Konoha Times section.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Konoha Times section.


oh...  Thanks


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> oh...  Thanks



There are 5 eggs in that section, and just like the BC section, there isn't that much to go through.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 8, 2018)

This contest is still going on?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Rali said:


> This contest is still going on?



It ends April 10th.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ok, hint hints the Black Clover section
> 
> Fuck the hint, Just search everywhere in there, the section itself is not that big



Been there done that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

@White Wolf more hints please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)

5 eggs, 7 eggs wtf are you talking about there has to be 100 of them
where is the rest
and where are proper arcade hints

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> 5 eggs, 7 eggs wtf are you talking about there has to be 100 of them
> where is the rest
> and where are proper arcade hints



5 eggs in the Konoha Times section, 7 in the Black Clover section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll probably do a meaningless ranking of top 3 egg hunters at the end too for fun

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> and where are proper arcade hints



I'll give you one  

_Hope, cult and weapons _


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hope, cult and weapons


Sounds like all the shit I play and have just logged out


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> 5 eggs, 7 eggs wtf are you talking about there has to be 100 of them
> where is the rest
> and where are proper arcade hints


white wolf wants to be that wolf and hint us with only 24++ eggs :

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Sounds like all the shit I play and have just logged out



Well, it's a game from this year, pretty hype too  

That's as much as I'm gonna say lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> white wolf wants to be that wolf and hint us with only 24++ eggs :



Pretty sure that the threads that have been hinted contain more than that in total.
Hell.. hint #1 by itself almost gets you there lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Pretty sure that the threads that have been hinted contain more than that in total.
> Hell.. hint #1 by itself almost gets you there lol.


that is cause hint 1 has the most eggs by far, but it still totals everything up to 24, excluding the Black Clover hint, if i am not wrong


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> that is cause hint 1 has the most eggs by far, but it still totals everything up to 24, excluding the Black Clover hint, if i am not wrong



> 11 hints so far
> 10 related to threads containing eggs

Pretty sure it should get you way past 24 lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> > 11 hints so far
> > 10 related to threads containing eggs
> 
> Pretty sure it should get you way past 24 lol.


I'm just saying the amount of threads he hinted is still very little


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm just saying the amount of threads he hinted is still very little



But... that wasn't what you were saying.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> But... that wasn't what you were saying.


what do you think I was saying


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> what do you think I was saying



That the total number of eggs you can find with the hints is 24.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

If you expected 100 eggs in hints alone you're underestimating my sadistic tendencies. 
Be glad I didn't do the 500 eggs I originally planned.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you expected 100 eggs in hints alone you're underestimating my sadistic tendencies.
> Be glad I didn't do the 500 eggs I originally planned.



500 eggs would have been better in my opinion.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> 500 eggs would have been better in my opinion.


500 eggs from 2006 to 2018

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Apr 8, 2018)

God the amount of time people have for such suff


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 500 eggs from 2006 to 2018



Yeah, see, better.


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #12 (Apr 8, 2018)

​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you expected 100 eggs in hints alone you're underestimating my sadistic tendencies.
> Be glad I didn't do the 500 eggs I originally planned.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

Think I got the hint, will check the thread later lmao


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That the total number of eggs you can find with the hints is 24.


Thats what I am saying too 

Its ok there is 0 progress with this convo


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thats what I am saying too
> 
> Its ok there is 0 progress with this convo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​






?

On another note your drawing sucks 


Mr. Waffles said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


>



You should make that face while looking in the mirror.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> On another note your drawing sucks


The beauty of the hint

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> You should make that face while looking in the mirror.


I look fabulous

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)

I am not getting anywhere, I am bored, the levelup is too low


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

well if you have time and have no other better things to do like me, search everywhere in

Black Clover
Promised NeverLand
Konoha Times
Question and Complaints

Easy 20+ eggs right there.


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 8, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> well if you have time and have no other better things to do like me, search everywhere in
> 
> Black Clover
> Promised NeverLand
> ...


No wonder your boss complains about you


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

Rali said:


> No wonder your boss complains about you


I've already quitted, no worries


----------



## Catamount (Apr 8, 2018)

half done, half too bright and scary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



Btw. thank you for the hint


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 8, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



THIS WAS A GOOD HINT. NOW HINT ME TO BIG THREADS IN THE CB


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> THIS WAS A GOOD HINT. NOW HINT ME TO BIG THREADS IN THE CB



CB mafia 2.

You know this already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> CB mafia 2.
> 
> You know this already.



I looked through that already. I found a bunch of eggs there, and I'm hoping there's another thread that has 10+ eggs, too.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I looked through that already. I found a bunch of eggs there, and I'm hoping there's another thread that has 10+ eggs, too.



Oh... in that case...



White Wolf said:


> you're underestimating my sadistic tendencies.



This would apply I imagine.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 8, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oh... in that case...
> 
> 
> 
> This would apply I imagine.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


>



That thread had so many eggs because of the size.
Don't think there are many threads that even come close to that.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for the hints guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2018)

I will be egg hunting tonight with all those hints from you guys , only two days left


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2018)

WW, when will you hint all of the egg locations???

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf -- Hint #13 (Apr 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> WW, when will you hint all of the egg locations???

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2018)

Edgy Kappa


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2018)

Those hints really are helpful 
BUT, I only found one egg in the Konoha Times section 

Wonder how many people are participating


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2018)

i still have no idea whats this 

anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> i still have no idea whats this
> 
> anyone?



"WW, when will you hint all of the egg locations???"

song title: "never, ever"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> "WW, when will you hint all of the egg locations???"
> 
> song title: "never, ever"


I saw that and if thats the supposed "hint" its not funny

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 9, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I saw that and if thats the supposed "hint" its not funny



Is wolfie known for his humor?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 9, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is wolfie known for his humor?


i wouldn't know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 9, 2018)

My verdict -> 
not worth it, peace out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I saw that and if thats the supposed "hint" its not funny


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Hunting is le closed, will process the final count on everyone make a top 3 list and whatnot



~Coming soon


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf -- Winners (Apr 10, 2018)

_~Top 3 Egg Hunters~_


*Benedict Cucumberzatch* _[*71*/100]
With an impressive 71 eggs in first place we have @Benedict Cumberzatch, truly he's proven himself to be an eggcellent egg hunter during this Easter Egg Hunt and has taken the first place ranking for himself in another White Wolf Contest™. The odds were stacked against him, but through the rain and mud he kept on keeping on and was so close to maxing out at the full 100. _



*Underworld Broker* _[*63*/100]
In second place with 63 eggs we have @Underworld Broker, with one of the most beautifully formatted submission threads in the history of submission threads she's a winner in my heart if nothing else. _



*Haruka Katana* _[*62*/100] 
Last but not least in third place with 62 eggs @Haruka Katana, so close to overtaking the second place ranked Underworld Broker, they were going at it neck and neck but alas in the end it was Broker who pulled through with a single egg more than Haruka. A rivalry for the ages this was..._



Thanks to everyone that participated whether they surpassed 20 or not, I do hope you had fun with the event!

​@Benedict Cumberzatch 
@Underworld Broker 
@Haruka Katana 
@Kira Yagami 
@Milady 

Please choose your prizes (sparkles if getting them), and if you want a prize lower than the tier you stopped on. Will put in the request for prizes within 24hrs (or earlier if everyone responds). 

Everyone else who participated without reaching the 20 threshold will get 1 Prize Point for Participation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> HTML • Sparkles (2 Months) • 200k Rep x50 Eggs



^I want this with lightning sparkles


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

Wait all this while mr waffles didn't participate??? 

Congratz everyone 



White Wolf said:


> Big Avatar • HTML (2 Months) • 200k Rep x60 Eggs


I want this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 10, 2018)

I'll be taking this

Big Avatar • HTML • Sparkles (2 Months) x70 Eggs

I might change my sparkles when the butterflies expire 

THANKS FOR THE GAME, WHITE WOLF. 

and congrats, HK and UB

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

oh yeah thanks for the game white wolf 

it was really shitty but fun at the same time


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger on selections. 

I'll post a list of all locations a bit later when I get back home.



Haruka Katana said:


> Wait all this while mr waffles didn't participate???


He was mainly playing on the side, dunno where he stopped tho


----------



## poutanko (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Wait all this while mr waffles didn't participate???


I thought he's joining too


----------



## poutanko (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> He was mainly playing on the side, dunno where he stopped tho


Thought he would be at top 3 since he could solve the hints (´-ω-`)


----------



## poutanko (Apr 10, 2018)

Congrats Egg Hunters ~

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Kira Yagami (Apr 10, 2018)

> HTML • Sparkles (2 Months) • 200k Rep x50 Eggs


Id like this one with rainbow sparkles pls


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

Congratulations to winners, Zatch, you did the most wonderful job!

And here I thought finding less than 20 won't get anyone anywhere 

Anyway, fun event!


----------



## White Wolf -- Egg Locations (Apr 10, 2018)

_~Egg Locations~_


*The Konoha Times*






*Questions & Complaints*










*House of Uzumaki *








*New Leaf*








*The Promised Neverland*




*Black Clover*








*The NF Cafe*





*CB Super*













































*The Blender* 






*Arcade*




*Konoha Theatre* 




*Mafia*






*Hint Solutions*
# 1; CB Mafia 2
# 2; NE 44: Thot Crime
# 3; Important: New Domain
# 4; The Crossroads
# 5; Dragon Ball Mafia
# 6; Rolling the Dice
# 7; Egg Break Down (by Section)
# 8; Rank the Akatsuki
# 9; Marry, Fuck, Kill
# 10; Hint Egg Break Down (Eggs per Hint)
# 11; Black Clover Chapter 149
# 12; 2017 Mafia Awards



Eggs will self-destruct in 48 hours from their posts.
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh wow, quite impressive!
Should we hide from eggs self-destruction and explosion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Apr 10, 2018)

Almost passed out from scrolling random threads 

@White Wolf There is only one I can choose...so I choose this one 



> HTML • Sparkles (1 Month) • 100k Rep x20 Eggs



Also when does my current sparkles expire?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Milady said:


> Almost passed out from scrolling random threads
> 
> @White Wolf There is only one I can choose...so I choose this one
> 
> ...


Roughly today lol. So extend it a month or you want to change off from heart?


----------



## Baba (Apr 10, 2018)

Good job, Wolfie! I wish I had time to play it throughout

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Roughly today lol. So extend it a month or you want to change off from heart?



Change it to butterfly pls


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Milady said:


> Change it to butterfly pls


Okay~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


>


Yes?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Yes?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Apr 10, 2018)

When is the next contest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Milady said:


> When is the next contest


2020

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> 2020


Wow that's fast


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

In seriousness though, there'll be a new Contest coming sooner rather than later, but it won't be a festive one. 

Next Festive one, not for a while probably

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

in before finding poop in posts contest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> in before finding poop in posts contest


Stop giving him ideas


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> in before finding poop in posts contest



Just go to every Batzarro thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Apr 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Just go to every Batzarro thread


She said poop not gold


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

We should have a contest like NY Post Rush Vol 2


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> in before finding poop in posts contest


Post Rush + Egg Hunt = Egg Rush 2.0


----------



## Nataly (Apr 10, 2018)

I have to look at eggs again


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Post Rush + Egg Hunt = Egg Rush 2.0


I'd just post a bunch of eggs in every single post I make. win-win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'd just post a bunch of eggs in every single post I make. win-win


You have to post, while hunting eggs from 2006-2016

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You have to post, while hunting eggs from 2006-2016


I'd just  then


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> _~Top 3 Egg Hunters~_
> 
> 
> *Benedict Cucumberzatch* _[*71*/100]
> ...



Btw. 200k rep when?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Btw. 200k rep when?


Right, I'll do it now. 

Other stuff's been given out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 12, 2018)

Congrats egg-hunters


----------

